# BMQ Letter (Funny)



## COMMANDOS (13 Nov 2007)

i found this , pretty funny ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfnFiF5qoV0


----------



## JBoyd (13 Nov 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## tech2002 (15 Nov 2007)

;D


----------



## COMMANDOS (15 Nov 2007)

i made my bmq in winter so the rain was more like snow lol


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Nov 2007)

That's an excellent find, thanks!


----------



## Rocketryan (15 Nov 2007)

Haha, pretty funny
Thanks!


----------



## COMMANDOS (15 Nov 2007)

Elise belanger made them 

she made 2 others :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjTFV6isDEM (Home Sweet Meadford)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvgb-uoZVos (Convoy)


----------



## Rayman (21 Nov 2007)

Are the LSVWs really that deadly?


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

By deadly, do you mean rusty?


----------



## Rayman (21 Nov 2007)

Well the way convoy makes it out theyre beyond rusty....looks like the backup brake system on those is to stick your feet out of the bottom of the thing and try and stop it Fred Flinstone style.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

Nah, they're not that bad, I have yet to see one with a hole in the floor big enough to stick BOTH your feet through...


----------



## Rayman (21 Nov 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Nah, they're not that bad, I have yet to see one with a hole in the floor big enough to stick BOTH your feet through...



You didnt say anything about just one.


----------



## COMMANDOS (22 Nov 2007)

Another video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbmDWSEbbLI


----------



## Greymatters (22 Nov 2007)

Funny and very tasteful unlike some other ones out there.  

Perhaps good for the recruiters to show when they are agressively canvassing and brainwashing the elementary schools for future conscripts?   :


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Nov 2007)

Very good 

I prefer the last one


----------



## Banger (27 Mar 2011)

I knew these videos would come back to bite me in the butt.


----------

